# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Επιλογή ράτσας καινούριου παπαγάλου

## Μαριάννα

Καλησπέρα!
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό σκέφτομαι να αποκτήσω έναν παπαγάλο. Τα λεφτά που έχω στην διάθεσή μου δεν είναι πολλά, αλλά έχω έχω ήδη ένα πολύ μεγάλο κλουβί από τον προηγούμενό μου παπαγάλο (ένα κοκατιλ).
Μετά από αρκετό διάβασμα έχω βγάλει την τελική 2άδα  :Party0016: !!! Είμαι λοιπόν ανάμεσα σε κοκατιλ και ρινγκνεκ... Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά σχετικά άρθρα και θα ήθελα να μάθω από δικές σας εμπειρίες τι μου προτείνετε?

----------


## stam72

Θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς αν θα το έχεις μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι. Επίσης αν θα έχεις χρόνο να αφιερώσεις ώστε να πάρεις κάποιο εξημερωμένο πουλί ώστε να ασχολείσαι καθημερινά μαζί του π.χ να το βγάζεις έξω από το κλουβί ή διαφορετικά να επιλέξεις κάποιο ζευγάρι για να έχουν παρέα. Τα κοκατίλ (cockatiel) είναι αξιαγάπητα πουλιά σχετικά ήσυχα (αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σφυρίγματα το πρωί ή όταν ακούνε κάποιο συναγερμό...), όπως και τα budgies, τα lovebirds, τα parotlets οπότε είναι ασφαλής επιλογή είτε ήμερο πουλί είτε άγρια σαν ζευγάρι. 
Εγώ τελευταία έχω εντυπωσιαστεί πολύ με τα ωδικά παπαγαλάκια (Red Rumped) τα οποία έχουν πολύ εντυπωσιακά χρώματα και με πολλές μεταλλάξεις. Είναι πολύ ήσυχα πουλιά βγάζουν και μελωδικούς ήχους σε αντίθεση με τα υπόλοιπα είδη παπαγάλων. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ιδανικό είδος για διαμέρισμα και για όσους έχουν θέμα με το θόρυβο. Το είδος αυτό δεν δένεται και τόσο εύκολα με τον άνθρωπο. Ενώ υπάρχουν βίντεο στο διαδίκτυο που δείχνουν Red Rumped ήμερα (μεγαλωμένα με κρέμα) δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία ώστε να σου πω το χαρακτήρα που έχει ένα τέτοιο πουλί όταν έρχεται σε επαφή με τον άνθρωπο. Το ότι έχεις μεγάλο κλουβί είναι σημαντικό άσχετα με πιο είδος τελικά θα επιλέξεις. 
Εύχομαι Καλή Επιλογή και περιμένουμε σύντομα φωτό.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θέλω ένα πουλάκι εξημερωμένο (όσο γίνεται), ώστε να έχουμε μια καλή επαφή!!!
Το cockatiel που είχα ήταν πολύ άγριο από τελείως λάθος ιδιοκτήτη και με τεράστιο φόβο... Παρ' όλα αυτά καταφέραμε να έχουμε μια επαφή χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να τον πιάνω...
Τα ringnecks μου αρέσουν πολύ γιατί μπορούν να μάθουν και κάποιες λεξούλες και απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι αστεία πουλιά. Με φοβίζει όμως λίγο το ότι έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι περίεργα και ανεξάρτητα πουλιά. Μήπως αυτό τα κάνει απόμακρα και πρέπει να πάω σε κάτι πιο safe και "εύκολο" όπως ένα cockatiel?

Έχω βρει ringneck το οποίο απ ότι μου είπαν είναι 3 μηνών, μεγαλωμένο με κρέμα, *αλλά* δεν είναι πια ήμερο... Πως γίνεται αυτό? Μετά το τάισμα το παράτησαν με τα άλλα? Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο θα θυμάται την επαφή με τον άνθρωπο? Θα έχει μια ευκολία στο να εξημερωθεί πάλι?

Αυτοί είναι οι προβληματισμοί μου...

----------


## CaptainChoco

ν Καλησπέρα και από εμένα Μαριάννα! 

Όπως είπε και ο Σταμάτης, τα cockatiel είναι αρκετά ήμερα και αγαπησιάρικα πουλιά που θα δεθούν με τον άνθρωπο τους και θα ζητάνε χαδάκια κλπ. Τα ringneck από όσα έχω διαβάσει είναι λίγο πιο απαιτητικό είδος, είναι ανεξάρτητο και κτητικό με το χώρο του, αποτελεί μία μεγαλύτερη πρόκληση.
Όσο για την ερώτηση σου! Το ότι είναι ένα πουλάκι ταισμένο με κρέμα, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα γίνει αυτόματα ήμερο ή ότι θα είναι ήμερο με όλους! Αν ο εκτροφέας απλά το βγάζει, το ταίζει και το ξαναβάζει στη θέση του, δεν εξημερώνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Θα πρέπει να ασχοληθεί πολύ ώρα, να το χαιδεύει, να το έχει πάνω του για να συνηθίσει. Όπως και αν μετά τον απογαλακτισμό του, δεν συνεχίσει την ενασχόληση μαζί του, το πουλάκι θα γίνει ξανά πιο "απόμακρο" και ας ήταν ταισμένο στο χέρι. 
Εγώ έχω ένα κοκατιλάκι που το τάισα στο χέρι εγώ και την είχα συνέχεια μαζί μου εκείνη την περίοδο και με θέλει πάρα πολύ και δέχεται χάδια από τους ανθρώπους που ζουν στο σπίτι μαζί μας, παρόλο που είναι με 4 άλλα κοκατίλ στο κλουβί (εξίσου ήμερα τα περισσότερα). Αν όμως έρθει κάποιος άγνωστος θα φοβηθεί και θα της πάρει λίγη ώρα να συνηθίσει για να ανέβει στο χέρι του ή να τον πλησιάσει.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Ζηλεύω απίστευτα (με την καλή έννοια) αυτούς που έχουν καταφέρει να έχουν τέτοιο δέσιμο με τα παπαγαλάκια τους!!! 
Έχω σκοπό να πάω να δω το ringneck αύριο από κοντά!!! Ελπίζω να καταλάβω μερικά πράγματα... Θέλετε να με συμβουλέψετε ποια είναι τα βασικά που πρέπει να παρατηρήσω? 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτή τη φορά είμαι πολύ απαιτητική!!! Θέλω να ξέρω ημερομηνία γέννησης, φύλο, να είναι σχετικά ήμερο και υγιές γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά ως αρχάρια δεν είχα προσέξει τίποτα απ όλα αυτά και ταλαιπωρηθήκαμε και εγώ και το κοκατιλάκι μου...
Επίσης όπως με ενημέρωσε ο εκτροφέας δεν έχει κάνει DNA...  :sad:  Τι μπορώ να κάνω για αυτό? Θέλω αρσενικό... Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος?

----------


## erithacus

Μαριάννα, αγόρασε ενα κουμπαρά, βάλε τα χρημματα που ήδη εχεις διαθεςιμα, βάζε κ αλλα λίγα χρήματα καθε μήνα μεςα  μεςα, κ σε λίγους μηνες που θα βγουν μωράκια  πάρε ενα ζακουδακι (580 κοιτούσα κατι μωράκια πρόσφατα) θα ξετρελαθείς κ εςυ με εκείνον κ εκείνος με εσένα  :winky:  
Πρόσφατα κατι παιδια με τους οποίους τυχαίνει να ειμαςτε κ γειτόνοι αγόρασαν ενα πολυ μικρο μπήκαν στο φόρουμ μας το συνέστησαν....τα παιδια χωρις καμία εμπειρία το μεγαλώνουν άψογα τον προσέχουν σαν τα ματια τους κ εχουν ξετρελαθει και οι δυο  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## jk21

Μαριαννα δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να σου προτεινω ειδος αλλα περι φυλου και ηλικιας 

*Ringneck Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)*


> *Διαφορά ενήλικου και ανήλικου Ringneck Parakeet
> Τα νεαρά μοιάζουν με τα θηλυκά όμως διαφέρουν στο ράμφος που είναι ανοιχτό ωχροκόκκινο. Τα μάτια είναι γκριζωπά και η ουρά πολύ κοντή. Τα αρσενικά άτομα αποκτούν τις λωρίδες στο λαιμό (κολάρο) στο 3 έτος περίπου της ηλικίας τους.
> 
> 
> Διαχωρισμός φύλου
> Tο θηλυκό δε φέρει τη μαύρη γραμμή στα μάγουλα και τη ροζ λωρίδα στο σβέρκο. O αυχένας έχει αποχρώσεις του μπλε-βιολετί και τα μεσαία φτερά της ουράς είναι κοντύτερα. Σε μικρή ηλικία για σιγουριά στον διαχωρισμό φύλου συνίσταται τεστ DNA.*



* οι φωτο που δεν φαινονται οφειλονται στο προβλημα που υπαρχει με το photobucket  ( Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum ) αλλα σιγα σιγα οτι ανακτησουμε θα επιδιορθωθει

----------


## Μαριάννα

erithacus, πραγματικά άμα αισθανόμουν αρκετά έτοιμη για έναν τέτοιο παπαγάλο φυσικά και θα έπαιρνα Ζακό!!! Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν έχω αρκετή εμπειρία... Βέβαια στο τέλος μπορεί ένας Ζακό να αποδειχτεί πιο ¨εύκολος¨από τον Ringneck που μόλις πήρα  :Jumping0011: !!!!
Ναι παιδιά δεν κρατήθηκα και τον πήρα!!! Είναι μάλλον αρσενικός έχουμε στείλει δείγμα για dna και 3 μηνών!!! Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι δεν έχει φάει. Είναι μια μέρα εδώ και ούτε φαί ούτε νερό... Κάνει όμως βόλτες στο κλουβί... Αν και πιστεύω αυτά πρέπει να τα πώ σε ένα καινούριο θέμα!!! Ανυπομονώ να μάθω να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες και να σας τον γνωρίσω!!! 
Ευχαριστώ για όλα και πραγματικά αυτό το forum είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια για καινούριους ιδιοκτήτες!!!
Η περιπέτεια τώρα ξεκινάει χαχαχα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μην αγχώνεσαι για το φαγητό, είναι σε νέο περιβάλλον και έχει αγχωθεί γιαυτό δεν τρώει. Προς το παρόν πρέπει να τον αφήσεις να εγκληματιστεί στο χώρο του, μην προσπαθήσεις να τον πιάσεις κλπ. Μπορείς να του μιλάς αργά και σιγά από κοντά του και σιγά σιγά θα γίνετε φιλαράκια!  :Happy:

----------


## Μαριάννα

Καλημέρα!!!
Την δεύτερη μέρα το πρωί του έβαλα το φαγητό και το νερό του πιο ψηλά στα κλαδιά δηλαδή που κάθεται και αμέσως έτρεξε να φάει!!!
Τρώει κανονικά μπροστά μας και βγάζει και κάποιες φωνούλες παίζει κρεμιέται αλλά ως εκεί. Χθες το απόγευμα, πήγα να του αλλάξω το νερό και από την ώρα που έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί, είχε πάει σε μία γωνία γαντζωμένος στα κάγκελα και δεν κουνήθηκε...
Σήμερα το πρωί όμως πήγε πάλι να φάει!!!

Φοβάται πολύ... είναι φυσιολογικό? Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να τον βοηθήσω?

----------


## Μαριάννα

Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες αυτός φοβάται και πιο πολύ... τι να κάνω??? περνάω δίπλα από το κλουβί και κοπανιέται... Το "χειρότερο" που του έχω κάνει είναι να βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα και να του αλλάξω νερό και φαί... Κατά τα άλλα τον έχω στο σαλόνι και του μιλάω συνέχεια και όταν λείπω του αφήνω μουσική... Αυτός από την άλλη ούτε μιλιά... Κάθεται σε ένα κλαρί σε μία ακρούλα και στα πολλά κέφια πάει να φάει και να πιει νερό... Βοήθεια...

----------


## erithacus

Μαριάνα οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια θελει το χρόνο του ο κύριος. Φρόντισε τουλαχιστον η μια πλευρά του κλουβιού να ειναι σε τοιχο κ άφηνε τον στην ήσυχια του να εγκληματιστει. Ο καιρός ειναι πολυ καλός, υπαρχει δυνατότητα να τον αφήνεις στη βεράντα να απολαμβανει την αυγή κ το σούρουπο; Να κοιμάται κ να ξυπνάει εξω στο φρεςκο; Μπορεις επιςης να τον κερδίσεις προσφέροντας του λιχουδιές (ξηρούς καρπούς, αυγο, καλαμπόκι) με μετρο παντα   :Happy: .


e.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Συγνώμη για την επανάληψη της απάντησης (κολλημα του υπολογιστή)... 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να το κάνω αυτό γιατί μένω σε ισόγειο και κυκλοφορούν αρκετές γάτες... Είναι δίπλα σε μπαλκονόπορτα άρα βλέπει φως όλη μέρα. Η πίσω μεριά του κλουβιού είναι σε τοίχο και έχω καλύψει και την αριστερή πλευρά με ένα πανί. Σε εκείνη την γωνία πάει και κάθεται συνέχεια... Του βάζω στο μπολάκι του κάθε πρωί ένα φυστίκι για να τον καλοπιάσω... Του μιλάω γλυκά, ότι μπορώ κάνω αλλά αυτός όλο και πιο πολύ φοβάται... Υπομονή ξέρω... Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μην κοπανιέται όταν του αλλάζω τροφή και νερό?

----------


## erithacus

Πριν πλησιάσεις το κλουβι για να βαλεις φαγητό κανε του παντα την ιδια ερωτηςη βάλε τη λιχουδιά κ απομακρυνσου. Υπομονή θελει Μαριαννα. Αν βλέπεις οτι εξακολουθεί να ζορίζεται με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία μην τον ενοχλείτε μεχρι να σας συνιθισει. Πάντως πρεπει το ζωντανο να εχει πρόσβαση στον πρωινό ηλιο (χωρις τζαμι) αλλα κ στο φρεςκο αερα. Θα βοηθηςει πολυ τη ψυχολογία του. 

Ο δικός μ αγριος έκραζε σαν παλαβό απο υο φοβο του κ μαλάκωσε με τον καιρο. Προσπάθησε να μην τον κοιτάς στα ματια οταν τον πλησιάζεις για να βαλεις τροφη βάζε νεράκι λιχουδιές κ φύγε.  Δώσε του την αποςταςη π νοιωθει αςφαλεια. Συντομα θα καταλάβει οτι δεν ειςαι απειλή παρολου που τα ματια σ ειναι σε αλλη διάταξη απο τα γνώριμα ενός παπαγάλου  :Happy: . 


e.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να βγαίνει στις 3 το μεσημέρι μέχρι το βράδυ!!! Φοβάμαι όμως να τον μετακινήσω... Δεν είναι τίποτα ακριβώς απ' έξω από εκεί που είναι θα τον πάω, απλά επειδή το κλουβί έχει ροδάκια και πρέπει να περάσει την "ράγα" της μπαλκονόπορτας, φοβάμαι μην τρομάξει... πετάει μέσα στο κλουβί και φοβάμαι μην χτυπήσει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προς το παρόν δεν θα τον μετακινούσα μέχρι να εξοικειωθεί με τον ήδη υπάρχοντα χώρο. Ο ήλιος είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο και όταν συνηθίσει λίγο θα μπορείς να τον πηγαινοφέρνεις άνετα, απλά είναι αρχή και οτιδήποτε καινούργιο θέλει ηρεμία και προσαρμογή. Δώστου αρκετό χρόνο και θα συνηθίσει. Πολύ αργές κινήσεις όταν βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα και καλόπιασμα με τη φωνή

----------


## Μαριάννα

Νομίζω ότι σιγά σιγά πιάνει το καλόπιασμα! Θέλει πάντως πολύ υπομονή και επιμονή, απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, για να πετύχεις μια τέλεια σχέση!!!
Είναι πάντως απίστευτα πουλιά!!! Έχω ξετρελαθεί!!!

----------


## erithacus

Η δικη μ λογική λεει οτιδήποτε προσφέρει ικανοποίηση στο ζωντανο πρεπει να αφομοιώνεται απο τον ιδιοκτήτη αμεςα. Συμφωνώ με την Κωνσταντίνα οτι ειναι νωρίς αλλα δίνοντας του, ηλιο κ φρεςκο αερα κατανοεί το ζωντανο οτι του τα προςφερεις εςυ κ κερδίζεις πόντους στη φτερωτή καρδούλα  του οσο Άγριος κ να ειναι. κλεισμένος ομως στο κλουβι χωρις να μπορει να πετάξει κ το κλουβι μεςα σε 4 τοίχους δεν ειναι κατι που συνηθίζεται εύκολα  :sad:  
Ο δικός μ (οχι δαχτυλίδολαιμης αλλα αφρικανικος γκρίζος) 4 ετών απο την πρώτη μερα του προσέφερα ηλιο κ φρεςκο...ειναι κατι που εχουν ανάγκη τα ζωντανα παιδια. Θα μπορούσες να τον βγάζεις το πρωί εξω στην αυλή πριν τραβήξεις το σεντόνι αμα φοβάσαι οτι θα κοπανιεται.



e.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω και αυτό με ηρεμία όταν δω ότι μπορεί να το δεχτεί έστω και λίγο...

----------

